# Arizona Tropicals Mancreek Tank



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

We picked up a trio of Mancreeks today along with an Exo-Terra 36x18x24. The tank came built and occupied. We decided to remove the occupants and remodel the tank. We removed all the plants with the exception of the ficus pumila on the background and the three broms you see in the photos. The remaining plants came from our stock and we are waiting on a brom order to complete the build. Fortunately the tank came with a really nice background and some amazing pieces of wood that the original builder included. Anyways .... here it is!

Full Tank Shot










Left Side










Right Side










Ficus Pumila: Grown in Nicely










Ficus Villosa




























Philodendron (Scindapsus Pictus Argyracus)










Lemon Button Fern (Nephrolepsis Cordifolia Duffii)










Hoya Snow Caps (Lacunosa Albo)










Restrepia Bracypus | Masdevallia Herradurae | Unknown Hitchiker | Dracula Lotax (From Left to Right)










Restrepia Bracypus (Getting Ready to Flower)










Begonia Amphioxus










The Star of Our Show (Male Mancreek of 1.2.0 Trio)










Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice. I just ordered the exact same tank, which I think is a very nice size. Care to take some shots from a couple feet back and maybe some of the MOD's to the top and ventilation area and any of FF proof MOD's.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm glad he found a home for them. I know he was starting to worry a bit about it.

s


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

dmartin72 said:


> Nice. I just ordered the exact same tank, which I think is a very nice size. Care to take some shots from a couple feet back and maybe some of the MOD's to the top and ventilation area and any of FF proof MOD's.


I haven't FF proofed it yet and plan to redo the top, just to freshen it up. Should be done in a few days and will post pics for you then. It's a great tank!


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Scott said:


> I'm glad he found a home for them. I know he was starting to worry a bit about it.
> 
> s


It really wasn't in our budget right now as we have some other things going, but after seeing them sit there unspoken for I finally decided to make it work. They will be well cared for.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome Tank.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice tank, the unknown hitch hiker looks like a Biophytum sensitivum to me. Especially considering it has folded its leaves up in that picture.


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow. Beautiful tank.


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

Im happy they went to a good home, i wish you the best of luck and keep me posted on how "my" lil guys fair.

Carlos


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

knuckles4696 said:


> Im happy they went to a good home, i wish you the best of luck and keep me posted on how "my" lil guys fair.
> 
> Carlos


I'll definitely do that.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah, so you're the lucky one that acquired them! Nice!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Are you using any air circulation? I've had nothing but bad luck with masdies in vivs so far.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> Are you using any air circulation? I've had nothing but bad luck with masdies in vivs so far.


No fans or any other air circulation ... I grew that clump in a completely sealed 10G plant tank misted HEAVILY every other day. It started as a much smaller piece, a few leaves and took off in that tank in those conditions, it grew quick so I expect it will do just fine in this tank. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

I was gonna buy this trio but just couldn't get the funds together in time. Glad someone picked em up and is taking good care of em. nice remodel on the old tank.


----------

